# Koi's Spicy Honey Garlic Chicken Wings



## Roxy (Oct 27, 2007)

I found this while searching for something...I emailed the story to my email and will post the link here. I hope I am doing this right..because...I certainly don't want to cause any problems. This recipe looked good to me so thought I would share it. 


http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=local&id=5673327


----------



## Alix (Oct 27, 2007)

That looks good Roxy, and yes you did it right.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 2, 2007)

That recipe does look really good. I love chicken wings so I think I am going to have to try it.  Thank you for the post.

Jim


----------

